# All The Single Furries



## KingTiger856 (Sep 25, 2016)

I already posted about this song but the video/dance is cool


----------



## SubSonic68 (Sep 26, 2016)

I threw up in my mouth TBH. This is really really bad imo


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Sep 29, 2016)

I had a "friend" send me this video.
I watched for 4 seconds and told him to drink anti-freeze and light himself on fire.
Now there is a group of comp players and Turbine pubbers in TF2 that tell me that I should have put a leash on it.


----------

